# تعلم صيانة جوالك بنفس (كورس من البداية حتى الإحتراف)



## دلال مغربي (24 أكتوبر 2011)

*تعلم صيانة جوالك بنفس* 
*(صدقوني الأمر ليس بالمستحيل ولا حتى بالصعب)

* 






التجوال في صيانة الهاتف الجوال 1
*جميع الدروس والخطوات بالشرح المصور*

هذا الكتاب هو الوحيد الذي يحتى على شرح مبسط جداً وبالصور حتى يستوعبه الجميع
 
هاذا هو الكورس الأول للكتاب من أصل 4 كورسات






*(الفهرس)*
 *الكيم بعض مكونات الكتاب*
 

*<**<**{**مدخل إلى عالم الهواتف المحمولة}>>

**~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#*


 • المبادئ الالكترونية الاساسية لمبتدأ صيانة الجوال 

• مكونات العدة اللازمة لصيانة الجوال

• مكونات الهاتف الجوال

• مبدأ عمل الهاتف الجوال

• الدوائرالالكترونية في الجوال

• اعطال الجوال
(أعطال الشحن – أعطال التوقف والفصل – أعطال الشبكة – السوفتويير)

• ما هي العيوب التي تظهر على اجهزة النوكيا
• كيف تتصل بأي رقم جوال بدون اصدار صوت من الجهاز الذي تتصل عليه 

• كيفية استبدال التشغيل نوكيا 8310 

• كيفية اصلاح الجرس في جهاز6310\6310 i 

• طريقة اصلاح كاميرا السامسونج200

• تعرف على مخططات وصور لبوردات7650 -3650 

• تعرف على مخططات وصور لبوردات6600
 






*<**<**{**قسم السوفتويير**}>>*

*~#**~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#*


 • المدخل الأساسي للسوفتووير ومتطلباتها

• تليفونات DCT3

• تليفونات DCT4 

• طريقة عمل سوفتويير للجوال عن طريق عناصر بوكس التورنيدو

• طريقة عمل سوفتويير للجوال عن طريق برنامج جريفن

• طريقة تفليش للنوكيا 6600 (MCU- PPM-BT) خطوة بخطوة

• حلول مشاكل رسائل البوكسات

• حلول وإصلاح عيوب السوفت وير

• تعرف على بوكس مارتش سيمنس 

• تعلم تفليش وفك شفرات السيمنس

• كيفية تحديد العطل فى جهاز 6600 مطفأ

• اغلب حلول مشاكل 6600 7610 6670 الرائجة

• مشكلة Contact Retailer للتليفون 3650

• مشكلة Contact Retailer للتليفون 6600







*<**<**{**قسم الهاردويير**}>>*


*~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#**~**#*

  • بعض أعطال الهاردويير الموضعية الشائعة (شرح – أسباب – أعراض – صيانة) 
• حل مشكلة الجهاز لا يشحن في نوكيا 6600

• حل مشكلة الكونتاك سيرفس في نوكيا 

• حل مشكلة عطل الصوت في نوكيا 7210

• حل مشكلة الشحن الوهمي في نوكيا6210 

• صور البوردات لأحدث الأجهزة (( 6630 – N70 -9500 ))
 














 تحميل الكتاب من هنا




 
*الحجم : 1.26 ميغابايت*






​


----------



## علي بشار (24 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## samyx100 (25 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور على الموضوع


----------



## فؤاد الاسكندرانى (30 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سعيد معمل (31 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك ولكن التحميل لا يكتمل


----------



## سعيد معمل (31 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا ملف فعلا رائع ومفيد وننتظر منكم المزيد


----------



## أبو وليد الدين (9 نوفمبر 2011)

دورة جيدة جدا في الكتاب .. وميسرة ومبسطة حتى لغير المختصين .. وسلمت الأيادي.
​


----------



## يونس ماكس (12 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أسد المهندسين (13 نوفمبر 2011)

Gggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## haitham_zaki00 (13 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور أخي


----------



## searcher_2010 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً
وشكراً جزيلاً


----------



## ابو-وليد (17 نوفمبر 2011)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووور*


----------



## عاشق الهجرة (18 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## kardalan (23 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووورين


----------



## مؤمنةبالله (23 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم : مرحبا أريد معرفة خطوات تحميل الكتاب


----------



## ahmed2samir (24 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا علي مجهودك ونسأل الله لك العافيه ودوام التوفيق في دينك ودنياك


----------



## en.ashraf (3 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed2samir (14 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا علي مجهودك ونأمل ان تكمل باقي الكورس


----------



## باسطة (15 فبراير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جزاك الله خيراً....


----------



## joroea6559 (28 فبراير 2012)

http://www.online-replica-handbags.com/louis-vuitton-mens-bags-c-375.html Replica Louis Vuitton Mens Bags onlin


----------



## muhmad 28 (1 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم اخواني انا جديد في هذا المنتدى ويمكنني ان افيدكم في مجال الموبايل كونه اختصاصي اي سؤال وخصوصا في مجال النوكيا سا جيب عنة انشاء الله


----------



## xianrejh6f (7 مارس 2012)

The wool blended shafts will give your feet a totally free feel and the sheepskin liner will provide you with a pampered feel resulted from the very breathable comfort Office ladies also find these classic mini styles great decorations for their casual look,ugg shoes Understated looks allow more changes and large options on suits or any other accessory Vegetable to get a a lot more rubbed check相关的主题文章： cheap uggs http://www.takecheapuggsonline.com http://www.uggsinpopularityusa.com


----------



## الشماخ (20 مارس 2012)

مشكوررررررررة


----------



## bessa.hamid (18 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مروان القصار (23 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللا


----------



## mostafagomaa (23 مايو 2012)

ما شاء الله رائع


----------

